# 06 ram, 40k miles, rearend howling?



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Just noticed the other day that it sounds like the rearend of the truck starts to howl around 35mph and gets somewhat noticable above that speed, especially when accelerating, or decelerating. I've changed the fluid in the rearend like the maint. schedule says, not sure what else to check?


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

Check and change the wheel bearings. My 2003 Ford F 150 was doing the same thing it was the wheel bearings.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

that should be under warranty with just 40k, no??


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

My 2006 has 3/36 warranty only. The 7/70 powertrain warranty ended in the 2005 model year, and lifetime powertrain started in the 2007 model year.

Likely not a covered repair unless you purchased a service contract.

Ken


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

could be a u-joint too. and yes the 3/36 sucks for us 06 guys


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

I get the truck back today. I do have the extended service contract, so its covered under that warranty, but the Mech. said that he didn't think it was serious enough to warrant taking out the diff. to inspect it after he took it for a drive and then opened up the cover... Said there was no obvious or noticable marks or slop on the gears or anything, so they are giving it back to me. Oh well, guess the tow will be on them when it blows up..., just hope its not while I'm towing a trailer


----------



## shredder781 (Sep 27, 2008)

Had the same problem with my 2006. It is exactly the same thing you're experiancing.my truck needed a new u-joint on the rear drive shaft. hope this helps.


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

If it is a posi rear and you did not put in posi fluid, it will howl,and eventually burn up,, What oil did you replace in it? I had this happen to my 06 when the dealer changed all the fluids. The guy put in the wrong oil. I got a 1/2 mile down the road, turned around and came back. Service mgr knew right off what was wrong and fixed it.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i just changed the diffs in my truck 07 dodge just like spruces, and i asked the dealer about the posi additive and they said with the new syntheic fluid it is not needed. I did this about 2000 miles ago and it is fine no noise. the additive was just for the trucks with the dana rears:salute:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

lamarbur;604937 said:


> If it is a posi rear and you did not put in posi fluid, it will howl,and eventually burn up,, What oil did you replace in it? I had this happen to my 06 when the dealer changed all the fluids. The guy put in the wrong oil. I got a 1/2 mile down the road, turned around and came back. Service mgr knew right off what was wrong and fixed it.


You say it howled?
or did it make a rubb rub rub noise when you turned.
Was your diff empty?
Ether way it take a long time for the clutch pack to dry out, a long time.
It would have taken a while for this to happen and about as long for the friction modifier to get back into the clutch pack. The only way to get lube in to the clutch pack is to make it slip. (going in circles)

I have one that still makes noise and it has 2 tubes of limited slip fluid modifier in it.
It is even more noticeable if I've been running down the HWY then turn off and make a few tight turns the limited slip is still so tight it does not want to slip. rump, rump, rump, around a corner

Like SpruceLandscape I had the dealer look at it, he said it was fine and that was 100k ago and it is still the same way . It works like new. hasn't burnt up.
As long as it has fluid in it your fine.
Just use a hypoid oil you don't even need the modifier it just makes your limited slip slip eraser.

Most folks like one tube some keep adding it until they can't hear or feel the limited slip any more. Doesn't that defeat the reason for a limited slip?


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Mine doesn't make any kind of a rub rub, or anything else, you can just hear it howling between 35 and 45 mph. noticable when your foot is on the gas, and when decelerating, but goes away for a split second when you first take your foot off the gas until the engine starts slowing the truck down, then you hear it come on again and get lower as you slow down till you get to 35 and then is gone again. I changed my rearend fluid about 10K miles ago, went with mobil 1 recommended viscosity/grade.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

What you describe does sound like a bearing or to much run out in the ring and pinion.

Does your truck have a two piece drive shaft?
if so how is the carrier bearing for the drive shaft?

Are you sure it's the rear end?

Have some one ride with and have them stick there head way out the window and listen.
It could be your T-case or trannmission. How are the fluid levels?

Just some ideas.....


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

My driveshaft is 1 piece, had the dealer change fluids in the front diff and transfer case while it was there for the rearend as well.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

I changed rear fluid out for Mobil 1. Then it started doing the rub rub when I turned the truck. Even though the manual stated I didn't need additive, I put some in anyways and drove in circles. I still have the rub rub going on. Makes me wonder if I should go to the dealer while I still have the 7/70 warranty going.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

bltp203;606091 said:


> I changed rear fluid out for Mobil 1. Then it started doing the rub rub when I turned the truck. Even though the manual stated I didn't need additive, I put some in anyways and drove in circles. I still have the rub rub going on. Makes me wonder if I should go to the dealer while I still have the 7/70 warranty going.


They will just squirt another tube in it and tell you to go and drive in circles..
Mine has always done that and it still works like new at 120K


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

SpruceLandscape;606055 said:


> My driveshaft is 1 piece, had the dealer change fluids in the front diff and transfer case while it was there for the rearend as well.


So much for that idea....


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I had the same problem. They changed the rear u-joint and it went away for about 10,000 miles. Now it is back again, but now I have a very noticible vibration with it....Not sure what is what now.


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

Had a similar problem in my '04 Ram 2500. It was a squeak/rubbing noise. Only heard it at slow speed and while accelerating. Turned out to be the u-joints. They are coated w/ some type of teflon. Eventually they start to squeak. Had them replaced (Warranty) no more problem.


----------

